# What is your favorite pipe and why so?



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

Since I started smoking pipes ,I realized that there are many kinds and shapes of pipes as well as many kinds of brands.I've purchased more than a handful of pipes since I started smoking pipes a few months ago and noticed that some seem to smoke better t and they feel more comfortable than the rest ,so I tend to like those better naturally.These make me wonder what kinds,shapes and brands of pipe everybody else likes.What is your favorite pipe and why?If you can, post a pic of your favorite pipes and explain why,please:wave:


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

My first real pipe, a no name estate sultan meer?.. Been with me from the start and s okes great


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

so,do you like it because of sentimental reason , practical reason or perhaps, little bit of both?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

both


----------



## floogy (Jul 2, 2012)

So far I have no experience with briar or meer but I do like my MM legend and pride. I like the patriot more actually but I use the legend or pride more often since the bowl is smaller and I can do stuff in the backyard while smoking. But a Nording freehand is #1 on my wishlist.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

pipinho said:


> both


I thought so..!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I love my ol' MMCG. Smokes sweet, light to clench, goes with any tobacco I put in it. My other cobs are my favorites, too. But the ol' Gentleman is tops. I have briars and I like 'em but cobs...well, they're cobs. :woohoo:


----------



## tar heel (Jul 17, 2010)

Peterson's Writers Series Oscar Wilde. I like Petersons in general, like the Dublin shape (my favorite), and I bought into the marketing (I'm an English teacher and I teach Irish lit). I might like the Joyce as much, but it still sits unsmoked.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Still a newbie in the world of pipes, but the Country Gentleman is definitely my go to smoker. Stylish, fits me well and takes the abuse I inevitably dish out.

My Wally Frank is another fav. Small bowl and easy clencher for those times when only a short smoke is in the picture.










When treating myself to some quality smoke time, I always grab my Sav Tevere Rusticated Bent Dublin 606. It's not only a beauty to the eye, but also to my hand. (Thanks Shawn!)


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

tar heel said:


> Peterson's Writers Series Oscar Wilde. I like Petersons in general, like the Dublin shape (my favorite), and I bought into the marketing (I'm an English teacher and I teach Irish lit). I might like the Joyce as much, but it still sits unsmoked.


I'm still lusting for my first Peterson, but had not heard of the Writers Series. Did a quick Google, and that's a beautiful set! The Oscar Wilde -- top notch!

My plan is to start slow with an understated tankard. Someday.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The Bari Dana is probably the most versatile pipe I have, but my favorite is the Sasieni Mayfair prince, not merely for sentimental reasons, but it's the best flake pipe I own by a mile. Of course, if deeds really spoke louder than words, it'd be the Country Gentleman. And just because it might be a favorite, doesn't mean it's the pipe I smoke the most -- that'd be the Sasieni 4Dot diplomat. My "best" pipe is the Savinelli 120 Anni; don't have a pipe that smokes better or cooler, but it's a big load, so it gets limited action in my whirlwind world.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Still a newbie in the world of pipes, but the *Country Gentleman* is definitely my go to smoker. Stylish, fits me well and takes the abuse I inevitably dish out.


This.



Kevin Keith said:


> I love my ol' *MMCG*. Smokes sweet, light to clench, goes with any tobacco I put in it. My other cobs are my favorites, too. But the ol' Gentleman is tops. I have briars and I like 'em but cobs...well, they're cobs. :woohoo:


And this.

:tu


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

MM and Savinelli Natural. I just love the way the Sav-Nat has transformed with use. I purchased a Kaywoodie estate off of Ebay. I'm on the lookout for more. I love the way this one smokes.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> The Bari Dana is probably the most versatile pipe I have, but my favorite is the Sasieni Mayfair prince, not merely for sentimental reasons, but it's the best flake pipe I own by a mile. Of course, if deeds really spoke louder than words, it'd be the Country Gentleman. And just because it might be a favorite, doesn't mean it's the pipe I smoke the most -- that'd be the Sasieni 4Dot diplomat. My "best" pipe is the Savinelli 120 Anni; don't have a pipe that smokes better or cooler, but it's a big load, so it gets limited action in my whirlwind world.


My Sasieni's are my favorites too. The post- transition 4 dot Ruff Root probably gets the most play time but I just love that pipe. Just got a Windor and a Mayfair as well, both family era. Looking forward to really putting them though the paces. The post transition ones still seem to be well made pipes but I hear the family era ones are really something!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> The post transition ones still seem to be well made pipes but I hear the family era ones are really something!


I'm having second thoughts. :spy: My pre-Transition Sasieni's all smoke like champs, really: FourDot pot, TwoDot Canadian, no-dot Canadian, TwoDot apple, and the peerless Mayfair prince. You can't go wrong with an old Sasieni, I always say! :tu I even love the new-fangled 4Dot!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I'm having second thoughts. :spy: My pre-Transition Sasieni's all smoke like champs, really: FourDot pot, TwoDot Canadian, no-dot Canadian, TwoDot apple, and the peerless Mayfair prince. You can't go wrong with an old Sasieni, I always say! :tu I even love the new-fangled 4Dot!


I will say, my post-trans 4 dot Walnut isn't a _bad_ pipe. It has two little fills. Smokes well enough. But the size is a bit unnecessary. It has really thick walls, almost like Peterson made a billiard and but a Sas stem on it. So it's bigger without _actually_ being a big pipe. Same load size as the ruff root. So it's a bit less comfy to clench (which is how I always smoke). For me, it's a smokeshop pipe. Something I'll be holding more than smoking anyway. Or at the very least, not doing anything else while I smoke.

Anyways. Back to your regularly scheduled programming. I don't mean to turn this thread into another "Kyle talks about his boarderline erotic love for Sasieni pipes." :lol:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

No! No second thoughts allowed!! You're overthinkng this gentlemen!! hahaha :banana:


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

I have only a few pipes (8) so I love them all because I only keep the ones that I enjoy smoking the most.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

nimaimeshinchan said:


> so,do you like it because of sentimental reason , practical reason or perhaps, little bit of both?


I remember watching my meer color and getting giddy like a little kid, for a person who has never smoked before and never seen a meer before it was and still is an amazing experience .


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

My favorite is my 2012 Peterson's St. Patrick's Day. It's a beautiful pipe, smokes great, and was a super generous gift from a super generous BOTL! THANKS, SHAWN!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Noice!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> My favorite is my 2012 Peterson's St. Patrick's Day. It's a beautiful pipe, smokes great, and was a super generous gift from a super generous BOTL! THANKS, SHAWN!


Very nice!! A Peterson St Paddy and a meer are next up on my list. Glad to hear it smokes great Josh.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I really enjoy my Savinelli Natural. I need to take an updated pic. This is what it looked like new. It's a whole lot darker now. The grain has really come up on it. I forgot to post pics, when I posted on page one of this thread. :doh:










My estate Kaywoodie has won me over, I absolutely love it. Watching several more on Ebay, atm.


----------



## Baron_Null (Jul 25, 2012)

As of late, my favorite pipe has actually been my MM Missouri Pride rather than my MM Country Gentleman. It seems to fit in my hand much better, and the bowl size seems right for me a good majority of the time. I'm not really a large volume smoker, I suppose. I also seem to have an easier time keeping it lit. It is light, and therefore easier on the teeth to clench when I am so inclined. I don't get as much of the nuances of tobacco flavor in the MP as I do the CG, but the enjoyment I get out of smoking the MP outweighs this.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a John Calich sitter i love smoking, and i smoke a decent amount of pre-Cadogan era Comoy's


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

My favorite lands by default...
Petersen Killarny Red Bulldog (I'm pretty sure, it sold as a Rhodesian, but has a square shank/stem...)

Only pipe I own at the moment. Stopped smoking it about the same time as I stopped smoking cigars, thinking about breaking it out and getting back into it too. It's been in an old cigar box for probably 10 years... it's lonely... Used to get a local autumn blend that was nice...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MM cobs. Unlike most, I think the CG is my least favorite...not to say I don't like it, because I'm of the belief that MM doesn't make a bad pipe; just that I don't like it as well as the others. If you'd asked me a few months ago, I would have told you very quickly that my old Diplomat with the Forever Stem was my hands down favorite (top one in this pic):










However, lately I'm taking a real liking to the new 5th Avenue. I also really love my Freehand.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got a new meer that i love! I completely understand why everyone loves them now smoke cool and dry!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> I just got a new meer that i love! I completely understand why everyone loves them now smoke cool and dry!


Stunning, Mac. I've never owned a Meer, but that one is a beauty.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks this one is my first and I've got to tell you you've got to get one. I'm already looking into getting another one but I don't think i'll stop smoking or buying briars anytime soon either. It's great for me because i love aros and with this they won't ghost. I also love your natural savinelli I've been eyeing one of those for a while.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

My Wally Frank is another fav. Small bowl and easy clencher for those times when only a short smoke is in the picture.










About how long does a full bowl last you in this Gregg?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I have two pipes, a Nording signature freehand natural and a H Wiebe original blowfish made by a BOTL here. While I love the Nording because it's a big, long smoking bowl, I must say Hekthors pipe means he world to me because he handcrafted it and I won it in a contest based on his little boys birh weight


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm gonna have to cite three pipes, one each from the three major genres:

1) MM Diplomat with a Forever stem;
2) A John Bessai briar, a classic large billiard with a saddle stem;
3) Altinok freehand signature series.

Why? Well, cool and dry, the tobacco just tastes good in them! I know they are my favourites not because I've analyzed their qualities, but because I reach for them the most. I also now have around eight Malagas. For some reason, one is a complete dog, the others are brilliant. I can't believe the dog was made by the same guy who made the others.

Here's shots of the last two:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I have six briar pipes, about 8 MM Cobs, and a small meerchaum. Of the briars I have a Dunhill ringbriar, Peterson bent apple, Il Ceppo dublin, Stanwell billard, a unmarked basket pipe billard, and an English briar which I forget the name of, it has a p inside a diamond and a stinger. It's a straight billard as well with a deep narrow bowl.

My favorite to smoke though is a toss up between the Stanwell straight billard and the unmarked basket pipe straight billard or any of the cobs. I think if cobs were larger that's all I would smoke. I think my most beautiful pipe is the Il Ceppo, the grain on it is a joy to look at.He makes an incredble pipe at a cheap price when you compare it to the work and craftsmanship he puts into them. I have a hard time getting a picture of the grain but below are some pics of the Dunhill and Il Ceppo. Oh yeah, a huge elf pipe lol... an extra long church warden I got for fun. It wouldn't let me upload the other pictures, it kept saying I had exceeded my quota by such and such kb. I tried re sizing the pics but the same thing happened. Anyway, it's my cheapest pipes that I think smoke the best. 
View attachment 70789
View attachment 70790


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

This is easy. My uber Hackert...

She smokes cool, dry and delicious.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I've tried to post a pic but it's not working...

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAr8/6yYZkQm_eoQ/s1108/20120829_234839.jpg

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAArA/i38y6EAq-YA/s1051/20120829_234920.jpg


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> Well, I've tried to post a pic but it's not working...
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAr8/6yYZkQm_eoQ/s1108/20120829_234839.jpg


Instead of "url", use "img" in the braces. (Use "reply with quote" to see what I'm talking about.)


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

JuanOrez said:


> This is easy. My uber Hackert...
> 
> She smokes cool, dry and delicious.
> View attachment 40195


I've never heard of that brand before, but I like the way it looks and I like the size of it. Though my pipes are medium size I prefer a larger one.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

JuanOrez said:


> This is easy. My uber Hackert...
> 
> She smokes cool, dry and delicious.
> View attachment 40195


I tried searching the name Hackert, came up with a Jake Hackert who is a pipe maker but other than a couple videos on U tube and one reference to one of his pipes which sold on Ebay (already sold) that was it. Oh, and that pipe was sweet looking to! And it sold for $49! Where am I when a deal like that is offered? Anyway, could you tell me where you get them?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hard to say for me, as I only have three pipes. My elephant's foot is my favorite pipe when I have time, but I think that an apple sized-bowl or perhaps a Rhodesian would probably get the most use if I had one - short smokes are my most frequent.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

longburn said:


> I think if cobs were larger that's all I would smoke.


You must not own a General or a Freehand.. Both are quite large. The General gets the budget big pipe vote. The Freehand is pricey, but it comes with a Vulcanite stem, and is definitely much nicer than the run-of-the-mill cob pipe.

I also own a MacArthur which is even bigger. Obnoxiously big, in fact. I haven't gotten around to smoking it yet...I'm probably gonna cut an inch or two off the top before I smoke it.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> You must not own a General or a Freehand.. Both are quite large.
> 
> I've seen them offered on sites but couldn't really tell how large they were. Oh, when I mean large, I was referring to bowl size by the way. I don't have access to a B&M in my area so can't handle these on site. I'll order one and check it out...thanks.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You're right, it's hard to judge the size of them without holding them in your hand.

Here's a couple of side-by-side shots that should help:

General vs Legend:










General vs Diplomat:










Bowl diameter - Diplomat on left, General on right:


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> You're right, it's hard to judge the size of them without holding them in your hand.
> 
> Here's a couple of side-by-side shots that should help:
> 
> Wow! Thanks for that Clifford! That really helps a lot. I'm concerned though, the general is definitely larger diameter but more so it's much deeper. With the bowl being that deep how does it smoke? Is it still easy to keep the tobacco lit in a bowl that deep? I have one briar with a narrow deep bowl and I know it is harder to keep it lit as the glow gets deeper in the bowl unless I really pay attention to the ash build up.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

No problem, I had those pics already loaded on my ipad, so it was just a couple of clicks to get them up here. I didnt even have to put my pipe down 

Personally, I usually prefer a medium or small bowl pipe myself, but I've smoked the General enough to say that I don't have any problem smoking it. It's no harder to keep lit than any other pipe, IMO...which is to say you will have to relight it at times. 

And that's where your issue will be - it's not so easy to relight once it gets down past halfway or so...though I wouldnt say it's difficult, either, once you figure it out. A lighter doesn't work so well. I use matches - with a match, you can hold the match by the tip and put the flame way down deep in the pipe to get it relit. It also helps to dump out some of the ash once it gets down past halfway.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

For more reference for you on big corncobs... He's a terrible picture of my mcarthur next to a diplomat (difference style right now due to shortage of big cobs)

It's worth mentioning that the shank on the MacArthur is a different bore size than on the other MM corncobs, so it will not fit a forever stem.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, Bill - did you smoke your MacArthur yet? How was it?

I'd also like to point out that you're right that the normal "filtered cob" sized Forever Stems will not fit the MacArthur, but he also makes "unfiltered cob" Forever Stems that will fit it.

I really like that new Diplomat "5th Avenue" pipe in your pic. I only have one so far, but intend to pick up a couple more.

To get back on topic, here's a pic of my favorite briar, a Saseini 4 dot yachtsman. I got it in an estate lot for a song. Fantastic smoker, and it's gorgeous IMO.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I haven't smoked it yet... I have no idea how long it will take to smoke... I might bring it on vacation with me next week to give it a go. The diplomat is fantastic.

Bill


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> My Wally Frank is another fav. Small bowl and easy clencher for those times when only a short smoke is in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably only about 20 minutes Mac.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> To get back on topic, here's a pic of my favorite briar, a Saseini 4 dot yachtsman. I got it in an estate lot for a song. Fantastic smoker, and it's gorgeous IMO.


Classy! Another Sasieni fan, eh? :tu


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Jim! And thanks for correcting my spelling  This is my only Sasieni, but I certainly like it enough that I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Probably only about 20 minutes Mac.


I'm looking for something about that size for when i'm grilling and such.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm new and dont have much experience but im kind of in love with the great dane egg I found in a tobacco shop. Seems like finally what ever I smoke in it smokes great and cool with minimal relights.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

My CG burned through yesterday and I rediscovered my Dr. Grabow Big Pipe. It is massive and smokes nice. Bought it from West Virginia Smoke Shope a coupla years ago but haven't used it much. It's a gem, really. Been havin' it's way with Mac Baren Virginia #1 today and it is unbelieveably cool smoke. Stoked!

View attachment 70852


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Kevin Keith said:


> My CG burned through yesterday and I rediscovered my Dr. Grabow Big Pipe. It is massive and smokes nice. Bought it from West Virginia Smoke Shope a coupla years ago but haven't used it much. It's a gem, really. Been havin' it's way with Mac Baren Virginia #1 today and it is unbelieveably cool smoke. Stoked!
> 
> View attachment 70852


Vintage Dr Grabow Pipes are almost always good smokers. Pre 1970 Dr Grabows are made with some of the best briar available back in the day. Dr Grabows from the 1940s, 50s & 60s are not that hard to come by, as so very many were made. If you can find one in very good condition or better, you will most likely have a truly great smoker.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Dr Grabows from the 1940s, 50s & 60s are not that hard to come by, as so very many were made. If you can find one in very good condition or better, you will most likely have a truly great smoker.


When I was in college, I felt sorry for my father, smoking those Grabows and Kaywoodies and nasty Edgeworth Ready Rubbed, Carter Hall, and Sir Walter Raleight. I, on the other hand, smoked GBDs and Comoys, and the clearly superior Dunhill line of tobaccos. He even had a couple of cobs, poor misguided fellow he was. :tsk: :spy: I don't have a Grabow. Maybe it's time. I'm shooting for one like Kevin's!


----------

